# Identifying antique farm implements



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

When we bought our property, it came with a large dairy barn. There are quite a few antique stanchions and some other implements that I can't quite identify. I would like to set up a booth at a nearby antique mall to make some extra money, but if I can't figure out what these items are it's not going to be much good.

Are there any good sites that anyone can recommend that would help with this? They don't need to have pricing guides, though that would help.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

checkitnice said:


> When we bought our property, it came with a large dairy barn. There are quite a few antique stanchions and some other implements that I can't quite identify. I would like to set up a booth at a nearby antique mall to make some extra money, but if I can't figure out what these items are it's not going to be much good.
> 
> Are there any good sites that anyone can recommend that would help with this? They don't need to have pricing guides, though that would help.


You can post a picture of each here----I am sure you will get the info you need.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there an antique tractor club anywhere near you? Ask around with your neighbors. Someone should know who to trust for leads.

If you post photos here for help with ID, please be sure to indicate the dimensions.

Our old dairy bank-style barn was built in 1917. Still some old stuff stored in one of the closets. The builder was proud enough to leave behind his name and the year where the next generations could still read it. The house is quite a bit older.

Peg


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

just find the guy from down the road, offer coffee or a beer & have him come by!

JLH


----------

